# The HM! Well... somtimes, he loves to eat his tail...



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Its grown in! So i thought i would take a photo before he ate it again...
His bottom fin is about an inch too long cause he -never- eats it LOL So he looks a lil retarded...
I am really happy with this photo.. although he looks so sad.. LoL









He loves to eat his tail just before i have people over to see the tanks... LOL Geeze.. Thanks HM.. >.> rofl..


----------

